# Issues with work?



## 18140 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi. This is my first post. My IBS-D is triggered by eating food. Any kind of food...there are no specific "bad" foods. Anyway, because a gal has to eat, I have to take a LOT of sick time from work, and it's absolutely affecting my performance. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I plain, flat out cant work due to my IBS. I dont know how anyone with severe cases can hold a job in all honesty. I would be late, taking too much time off or spending a great deal of time in the restroom.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am thankful that my boss knows about my condition and in fact three of us in the office have the same condition just different types.. I am IBS-D, another IBS-A/C, and another is IBS D.


----------



## 17614 (Jan 25, 2006)

IBS-D affects my job performance as well. As does eating anything(no specific bad foods)triggering an episode. It sucks. I'm surprised I haven't gotten fired yet.


----------



## 20028 (Jun 8, 2005)

I had huge issues with work. I ended up leaving because of stress though. I was alright to start but as they bumped me between departments(I was working in a grocery store) some of the dept. managers were better then others. But in the end I was missing too much work( any more then twice every four weeks was considered excessive and you got written up if you didn't have a doctor's note), when I did make it in I was in the ladies room ALOT. Right now I'm not working. As for the food part, it's really hit or miss. I had pizza(big no-no) a few weeks ago no problems, Today I was having some pretzels and 20 minutes later I was going through the magazine basket in the bathroom trying to find something to read. When I was working I barely ever ate at work just in case I did eat something that didn't agree. If you have IBS and can hold a full time job, or even a job in general, my hat's off to you.


----------



## 18464 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can totally relate to the whole job thing with IBS-D. I used to work in cust svc on the phones and would have to leave my phone sometimes for an hour at a time, leaving my boss wondering why I wasn't doing my job! It's very embarassing to explain it's because I've got a problem in the bathroom! Luckily he was somewhat understanding. I have found something that may help people in this type of situation. I have been taking a nutritional supplement since August that has absolutely changed my life. Since I was about 5 years old I used to have at least weekly 2 hour attacks that were so painful they were comparable to labor pains. In fact when I was pregnant with my last son one time one of my cramp attacks lasted so long w/o the D hitting I actually thought I was in premature labor! I have not had one single attack since August and have even been able to go back to enjoying caffeine and dairy products for the first time in over 10 years. Those foods were a big no no for me. this product has made my life so much easier and less stressful.


----------



## 20235 (Feb 13, 2006)

My issue is getting to work on time because I spend so much time in the bathroom in the morning it's ridiculous.


----------



## 15273 (Jul 8, 2005)

i feel better knowing that other people are like me. my attacks occur in the morning too. i have fairly well formed bowel movements but they come and come and come within the first few hours after i wake sometimes even befor eating anything. this is mainly the reason why im not working. i have a bachelors degree in community health ed and a a medical assistant certificate. i even got a phlebotomist technician certification, but today 3 years after graduating with honors and 1 year the medical assistatn certificate. i stay at home being a homemaker and babysitting my 7 year old niece. dont get me wrong being a homemaker is a real job and being a babysitter someitmes is more demanding than working with adults, it just doesnt pay much, but i had to decide what i was going to do. wake up at 4 oclock int he morning to be at work at 9 or have less luxuries and a fulfilling happy life. i think that for some of us being able to do something from home proves to be the best way to have a less streesful life while still feeling good about ourselves. of course there are those who dont a have a choice, so i feel extremely blessed to have a husband who understand me and supports (at least most of the time) sometimes he feels overwhelmed by the way ibs d has changed me.


----------



## 14733 (Jun 12, 2005)

Andrea---what nutritional supplement do you use? I am open to try anything. Food and work is not mixing well for me!


----------



## 14805 (Apr 12, 2006)

You definitely aren't alone. I've had to take a work from home job (that I was able to get via family connections) due to this. If it wasn't for that, I wouldn't be working at all. My heart goes out to those of you who are struggling through this in a work (or school) environment.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

i have the same freakin issues at work. I tell people of my condition, and of course, they think im lying jsut so that i can get my ways. ive worked at my current job for a little over a year, and ive called in sick at least 20 times and i leave early, as well. ive tried exercising, meditating, not eating as much, anti-diarrheal medicine, EVERYTHING!!!and it still doesnt help.now, im on lomotil and lexapro. its calmed me down a bit, but i still have bad bouts of d and im still going crazy with waking up at 4 in the morning jsut so i can drive 10 minutes to work.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome to all the new members


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI and welcome. I read that IBS is the leading reasons people miss work. Sucks to have it.


----------



## 14366 (Feb 27, 2006)

i always mention that i have a sensitive stomach or that it hurts but i think all my coworkers just think i am saying that. and because i am thinner they think i dont like to eat or something. it's actually really annoying that they do that. fortunately, i havent really had to miss work because of it mainly due to the fact that i moved to be closer to work. it's interesting that it is one of the leading reasons ppl miss work as kitkat said because i'm sure when my coworkers see me they don't think i have these types of problems but then again they could be hiding it well too.


----------



## 21820 (Jun 14, 2005)

codeine phosphate tablets and isphagula fiber supplements with my food has helped me with the diarrhea. Note: codeine is addictive though, but hey it sure works for me. Oh it may also cause drowsiness, although i haven't notice any extra drosiness on top off the sleepiness i have even without meds.


----------



## 15267 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have posted in the general IBS forum of my situation with my bosses, long story short I was told "this was not a good time to get sick", I have been at my current job for almost three years and one of the top producers at my job, I do mortgage work, I even gave the pamphlet so they would understand and I think they just threw it away, I know that everyone out there just doesn't know what it means to have IBS, you literally have to take everyday sec by sec, cause you never know what is going to hit you


----------



## 16064 (Apr 19, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by MathCzyk:Hi. This is my first post. My IBS-D is triggered by eating food. Any kind of food...there are no specific "bad" foods. Anyway, because a gal has to eat, I have to take a LOT of sick time from work, and it's absolutely affecting my performance. Does anyone else have this problem?


 Hello MathCzyk This is also my first post so I don't even know if I'm doing this right! I frequently had issues ### work.I worked in surgery giving anesthesia and we can't bolt and run. It was worse because I would get lunch relief ( and come back to my patient and have to call out for urgent D. I don't work now due to arthritis ,back issues. So I can just move into the BR. Mary Kay


----------



## 16064 (Apr 19, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by joolie:Hello and welcome to all the new members


 Hi joolie, I just wanted to pass on my friends daughter's experience(after years of colonoscopies and pain and D) She read an article in a womens magazine on Gluten intolerance. Well she is and follows the diet and feels better than she has in 15 years .It is a blood test. Unfortunately I don't have it so just back to the lousy IBS D. But the gluten probelm is about 1 in 130 people. There is gluten added to almost everything. Please explain probotics and fiber .I live on Imodium Thank you so much Mary Kay


----------



## 21207 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi milo I found that codeine helped me but then my next bout was a bit worse. I have since chnaged to 100mg aspirin twice per day and the improvement is much better than on codeine. Aspirin carries its own risks but it would be interesting to see if this helped you.cheerskevin


> quote:Originally posted by milo_:codeine phosphate tablets and isphagula fiber supplements with my food has helped me with the diarrhea. Note: codeine is addictive though, but hey it sure works for me. Oh it may also cause drowsiness, although i haven't notice any extra drosiness on top off the sleepiness i have even without meds.


----------



## 17820 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been a sufferer of IBS-D since 1998. I had to leave my job of 17 years because of the problems I had with this condition. A 45 minute drive to work would sometimes turn into a 1.5 hr trip. . .frequent stops. Was able to stay at home for a few years until I could find work that would allow me to work from home. . .bookeeping for others. Thank God! Condition seemed to get better until a started a part-time job at the local school. The anxiety triggered the symptons and we were back to square one! Imodium seems to help when I know stress levels will be up, but I'm worried about the long term use of Imodium. I worry about taking my kids out for activities as the trips to the bathroom can be embarassing. I never carpool with anyone and worry about taking others with us on car trips. What a life!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome manage







mary kay thats good news..


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome mary kay and manage!


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I have IBS-D to and currently I am taking Nulev that seems to help some what. I also have codeine that I take when things really seem to be going all wrong. My bad times are in the mornings on the way to work, and about an hour after lunch. If I eat lunch. Sometimes it's easier to deal with the hunger pains instead of the D. I have an appointment with my Gyno tomorrow to talk to him about hormones. I always feel fine the day before and first day of my periods. I'm wondering why that is. Do any of you have any insight or suggestions?


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome Sandee,I know what you mean by saying it is easier to deal with being hungry than eating and having IBS attacks. It is a pain in the neck to have to worry about, but that is so typical IBS.By the way, you have come to the right place. I have only been on this board since April 1st. It is a life saver!!


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks nerfmom. Sometimes you just need to hear that your not crazy and not alone.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sandeera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are NOT crazy, believe me and you will never be alone again. This board is wonderful! I can't begin to tell you what this board has done for me!! Have you downloaded the brochure yet? It is great! As I have mentioned on several of my posts, I didn't know if I should laugh or cry when I found this board. It has made all the difference to me even when I am having a bad day.I have very long term IBS and have never really had it under control. Since I am older than most of you, my lifestyle is different. Right now I work for my son and daughter in law doing their housecleaning. It isn't easy, but it is flexible and I can bring my husband with me. He has many health issues and I am his sole caregiver. We don't have much of a social life and mostly stay at home. I only drive in town here as our car is really old. I think that because we live a quiet life, I am more fortunate than many on this board. I don't have to go to a regular job or have many obligations. I just stay at home when my IBS acts up. By the way,since menopause my IBS has gotten worse. I guess it is a hormome thing.Keep in touch.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Ah! nerfmom, I didn't want to hear about IBS getting worse after menopause







After all these years, of pains, cramps and bleeding I wanted to believe life would be perfect after menopause. Just kidding. I have printed the What is Irritable Bowel Syndrome borchure and the Personal Symptom Journal. I kinda wish that the Journal was smaller so you could keep it in your purse. And I've started a blog on the site. So, yeah, I'm ready to take control of this thing and get on with living a normal life.


----------



## 17820 (Apr 26, 2006)

I know many of us have issues with going to work or getting back to work. I found, although sometimes difficult, that if you speak to your employer about IBS and how it affects you, they are understanding and accomodating. It made my decision to find work again more bearable. Even before I accepted a job offer I wanted to make sure they understood. I realize we may not all have the luxury of picking and choosing if and when we can work, but I found that the more people I tell, the less stress I have. Even in situations when my child needs to be somewhere in a town far away, my friends understand that I can't always manage a long car trip. They always offer to take him if my husband can't.


----------



## 17075 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome, Sandeera and Manage! You have come to the right place. Since finding this site a week or so ago, I feel so much better. I'm really not alone with all this. Some of you mentioned the hormone thing. I quit taking hormone replacement therapy about 2 years ago and thinking back my IBS-D has been worse since then. I wonder if that has anything to do with it? I quit taking the hormones because everyone says, "oh, you'll get breast cancer if you keep taking them". Haven't decided which is worse!!! But thank you all for listening and being so supportive!


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sandeera:Ah! nerfmom, I didn't want to hear about IBS getting worse after menopause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best thing, to live a normal life, I mean. It is so easy to give in to the IBS symptoms and let it rule your life. I have learned to accept the bad days and do my best to overcome the feelings of "why me"? It isn't an easy life, but there are worse things to go through. I am sorry that I mentioned menopause. It may not be the same for everyone, I mean the IBS symptoms getting worse. I haven't taken hormones to get through menopause. Maybe that is why my IBS is worse.I remember going through lots of issues when I worked at a regular job. There were times when I had to run to the bathroom. In one of my jobs, I had snide remarks made to me when I needed the bathroom. I left the job after awhile. I don't know why people can be so mean. That is why so many of us with IBS have felt so isolated at one time or another. That is why this board is such a wonderful thing for us. We are a big close knit family, don't you think so?


----------



## 17820 (Apr 26, 2006)

Everyone on this site has given some good advice and since I`ve only been on it a couple of days, I`ve already passed on the word to others. You`ve made me feel like I`m part of a club. Thanks so much! Even if I use this site simply to vent, it makes me feel better. Right now, I`m having one of those days and I`m counting the minutes until I can go home for the day. I`m having those stomach butterflies and I`m feeling anxious!


----------



## 16734 (Apr 25, 2006)

My bosses know about my issue. I take Nu-Lev (you put it under your tongue to dissolve it so it is super quick) to get to work on time. I also take Lomotil and Immodium. As long as I don't have pain I just don't take anything and just go as much as I have to go. But the Nu-Lev and Lomotil help my BMs to be more formed (sometimes cause constipation and temporary bladder paralysis though - have to be careful). It really is embarrassing but what can you do? The key is not to get hysterical about it. I have a 90 minute commute on the train to work (awful) and if I have to go, I stay calm, get off and go. You always have to ask yourself, what is the worst that can happen here? That keeps me calm b/c the worst is always manageable (although embarrassing)...


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey SBM, I had been wondering if you could take Immodium with NuLev. I keep meaning to call the pharmacy. So, you don't have any trouble taking them together? If I have a really bad day and have to take more than 2 NuLev, I always take a FiberCon tablet before bed that seems to help me not get stopped up.


----------



## 23001 (Apr 28, 2006)

Talk about issues with IBS and work! I work at an independently owned business with ONE bathroom. I am the only female in the building and luckily all of the guys I work with I have known some since I was a little kid, and they are like my brothers, and luckily they just tease me that I'm "one of the guys" when it comes to (excuse the wording if you will) "blowing up the bathroom". I know that sounds terrible, but it's a little easier than having a huge bathroom with several stalls and they make light of a touchy subject with me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh thank you for posting this! And welcome to the BB! I have had one heck of a time managing my IBS D and work (it may possibly be colitis after I went over the results of a colonscopy I had, but that is another story...). Like so many others, my attacks are almost always in the morning, altho lately I've been getting bad attacks after lunch now too. Some bosses I have had are more sympathetic than others, but what I have learned to do is to get a doctor's excuse when I have missed work so that my boss truly knows that I was ill and have my doctor backing me up. I have even been talked about and harrassed by my very own co-workers, and get this -- some of them even have IBS themselves (or so they say), and they are the ones who are giving me the hardest time of all (altho I truly question as to whether or not they really have IBS at all since neither one of them seem to ever have problems with IBS and seem to have never even gone to their doctors about it). Some places of employment have an employee assistance program, at least the larger employers sometimes do, and I have found this to be very helpful.But, yes, it's sad but true, there are a lot of employers, and co-workers, who are very ignorant and insensitive when it comes to IBS. You are definitely not alone, keep your chin up!~Renee~


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Well I work full time. But luckily, my place of work is a 5 minute drive, and I work in an office so the toilet is just a few steps away. I do get paranoid though the amount of times I go to the loo, and wonder if people are timing me. They all know about my condition, and are understanding though. I recently wanted to apply for a sales rep job, but I knew there was no way on earth I could ever cope with it. Driving all over the country with no toilet in site 0 My worst nightmare. So my IBS DOES hold me back and I hate it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey all ... I'm new to the group and I can't believe that after months of searching for info on IBS ... it took me this long to find this wonderful site! I've been off work since January, when I had my gallbladder removed. Unfortunately, I haven't returned yet due to now having what the Dr's think as IBS (I'm still waiting for a colonoscopy) but two dr's have indicated post cholesystecomy syndrome and IBS until I'm further diagnosed. I'm blessed (that'd be my sarcasm) with bouts of diarrhea and constipation - more so diarrhea. I just spent about a week of pure diarrhea and now for the last 4 days with constipation. I'm in the midst of trying medications to see what works and what doesn't but ....This site is what is helping me to know that I'm not alone (that and my fiancee has Crohns). I'm am literally being forced to return to work tomorrow because the company I work for (an insurance company) who also handles my insurance claim, states that "constipation and diarrhea is not a dibilitating disease and I'm sure your employer will accomodate your frequent usage of the washroom". At first they paid my claim, and then in March told me they were only paying me until February 2nd which was two weeks after my surgery (apparently one can be better within that time of having surgery ... if you have no complications). With that said, the threat on me of having to pay back well over $3400 because they were declining my claim put huge amounts of stress on me. I'm only 28, living in a new province and out on my own for the first time. Thats stress enough for me and now this? Its not that I don't want to work, because I do ... I miss the interaction with people but because of not having money coming in from March 15th ... I'm forced to return to work to a job, that stresses me out even more and to a company that I hate with a passion. I know that stress can play a big role in how you feel and knowing of the job that I'm returning to is probably not helping in the last few days. I wonder how my employer will feel that I frequent the washroom about 18 times a day and how that will be on my production (after all, my company is all about numbers). I'm actually putting in my notice at work tomorrow cause working there longer than two weeks will probably be enough to kill me .... I'm taking my pillow (yup, I can barely sit down I hurt so much) to work with me tomorrow and hope for the best! I'll be getting a new job in two weeks, where I know that I won't be as stressed and will enjoy the job. I just wish that I wasn't fighting a big insurance company for 5 paychecks.I'm so glad that I found this forum and know that I will find all information on here, to my benefit!Alana


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Hi there Alana, and welcome to the BB! Holy cow, your employer is treating you so unfairly! I don't know, but can they do that legally? I would go talk to a lawyer about it, but then, after you do that it may be difficult, if not impossible, to continue working there. Have you talked to your doctor about this? Perhaps your doctor could have a word with your employer, or write them a letter, about why you need some time off, and that IBS IS a very debilitating condition!! Gosh, I hope things get better for you, I know how stressful it is to be out on your own and then to get sick on top of it and faced with medical bills, happened to me and I am still dealing with the bills.... Hang in there!~Renee~


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Er, well, duh.....I didn't read where you mentioned that you were going to be starting a new job -- good for you!! Heck, I would see about talking to a lawyer then, some lawyers offer a free consultation (at least they do where I am at). That just sounds pretty fishy to me, them forcing you back to work like that. Well, like my Mom always told me when I was sick and wasn't sure I could make it at work...."Just go and sit in the bathroom if you have to if you get your IBS, even if it's half the day, at least you are there and they know you are trying, and to heck with them anyway!"Renee


----------



## 18017 (May 1, 2006)

I guess I'm not alone. My really bad mornings had alot to do with the stress my IBS caused. I never knew which morning it would act up and I'd be late. First thing I did was have a sit down with my office manager. Explained what I had and how it effected me. She was much more understanding after that. Finally I get a combination of meds that helps Levid for the spasms and Prozac for the anxiety I have from IBS. Not all meds help everyone but these gave me my life back. I also take immodium when needed, a few times a month. Rather than every day. BE AWARE that IBS causes anxiety in some of us and you need to treat all your symptons.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah my last two employers didnt understand the severity of my disease even when i did explain it to them.My second last job was so not understanding that they literally said quit or get fired because i had to go home sick sometimes or would have to call in because i couldn't leave the bathroom to even get to work. Pretty much the same thing jsut happened to me at my last job. I went on a sick leave from work and then got a note from my doctor suggesting i not go back to my job due to my ibs, so i quit and then came switching over to regular benifits from sick benefits, wow was that ever stressful(and everyone knows what comes with stress). I'm now in the process of filling out forms to apply for disability. I'm sick of being penalized for something so far out of my control! I'm also really scared to get another job and have the same thing happen to me again. I don't understand how employers can be so oblivious to a real problem that people have and it sickens me that people are so uncaring when it comes to your health.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

My last employer was a real pain in the butt. Whenever I mentioned need a trip to the loo, he would disappear for hours. I couldn't leave my post unattended. I ended up being so stressed that I would dirty myself on the way to work and had to go back home and call in sick. My doctor put me on leave. Now I work from home, and for myself. I don't think I could ever go work for someone else again.


----------



## 17820 (Apr 26, 2006)

What a great site!!! I too had issues was some of my previous employers. They were understanding, but the stress of trying to do my part during the day was too much. After about a year off (no disability) and was able to find work that I could do at home. In the last couple of years, I found work with a friend that I could do at my leisure and it pays some bills. I am now considering a job outside of my home that would require working with others again in an office and the thought of it frightens me. I have been relatively 'healthy' for a while now and I would hate to jeapordize that. My husband and I are once again discussing the pros and cons of my rejoining the workforce fulltime. I'm so thankful he is understanding and willing to accept my disability and support me.


----------



## 16064 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello all you wonderful & brave people, First I think we are all anxious(who wouldn't be if they never know when they need BR like right then) I never know when , there is no rhyme or reason. My friends say they think I'm doing a coffe table book on bathrooms! I have had issues with stewardesses on planes because I went to BR during landing! I just said you will have a really BIG biohazard mess to clean up ! AND this plane won't be taking off again for a long while!She backed off. Where ever I am I have to check for location of ladies room first off. What is Nulex? Thank You all so much Mary Kay


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I take codeine at night when I'm having a really really bad day. The next morning I always feel hung over and have a horrible head ache. Does it do you that way?


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

Hi, I am new here, and this is my first post. I am 19, almost 20, and have not worked in almost 2 years and stay home most of the time because of my IBS, which is triggered by eating practically anything and a lot by stress or just worrying about if I am going to have to use the restroom out in public. I am about to start a new job, and am very stressed out about it, since it is a new situation and Im not sure how cooperative my co-workers will be. Plus, I just find it very embarrasing and difficult to even discuss my problem with anyone, I usually just keep it to myself. I take immodium everytime I leave the house, but sometimes that doesnt even help, especially with something like a new job where I am going to be nervous regardless! Does anyone have any suggestions or any over the counter medications (no insurance) I can take besides immodium that would help?


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome Rowan13,Being open about IBS can be difficult, but in the long run, at least you will get support and understanding. If you find it difficult to speak about it, try printing out the IBS brochure and leaving it out where others can see it. It may open conversation about it.http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochures.shtmlGood Luck in your new job. Try not to stress about it. Stress makes the D worse. Try deep breathing, or even relaxing music on your way there. You may also want to try pull-ups (if you're scared to have an accident). You may feel more secure and that would ease the stress.Snoop around the board. Others have tried over-the-counter meds that have worked for them.Again, Good Luck to you!


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

I know that it will make my life easier in some ways to bring it out in the open, but it is just so hard! I hate to even draw attention to my problem, that only makes me more nervous about it, which as we all know, makes it even worse. When I was younger I always thought that with maturity I would stop caring about using public bathrooms, but that just hasnt happened yet! I guess I am more comfortable with it in some ways, but it is still a constant inner struggle for me.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Hi there Rowan! Believe me, I could not ever use a public bathroom for a long time either, I didn't even want to use the bathroom at a friend's house! But, I am happy to report that I can now use a public bathroom very easily, and where I work there are several bathrooms, and I just scouted out and located the bathroom that nobody seemed to frequent very often, and when I get an IBS attack I just head for that one. I know how hard it is tho, and I sure can relate about starting a new job. Whenever I started a new job, if I had an attack at work and if people seemed to notice that I had to leave for awhile, I would sometime blame it on something I ate. It wasn't till I had been at the job that I have now, for about a few months, that I found out that a couple other co-workers of mine also had IBS! So, you never know, there are a lot of IBS sufferers out there! Good luck on your new job, and don't worry too much, I bet it will go a lot better than you think!I take mainly Imodium, so far it is the only thing that really helps me quickly. Another thing tho, that has been very helpful for diarrhea (for me anyway) is Metamucil or Citrucel, it really does help me quite a lot, you could maybe give either one of those a try. I generally take it once or twice a day, usually once, and it sure does help.Renee


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

Hi! thank you very much for the good advice and kind words, I am still trying to work through it, but already this site has given me a more positive outlook on life! Thank you everyone!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Let us know how your new job goes!Renee


----------



## 19370 (May 6, 2006)

Some folks suggest in their posts to "share" your IBS condition with others at work so they "understand." Yeah, right! Despite how empathetic your co-workers might seem after you tell them--if you did--they still privately think you're a freak. People, even medical professionals, don't understand IBS. The other problem is that IBS involves a sensitive topic--which is the business of doo-doo, an unsavory topic. My suggestion to others: like many other things that should be kept personal when it comes to work, keep it to yourself! If you had a "real" illness like cancer, it may be a different story, but not IBS...


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Diarrhea Dude,OUCH! Don't you think that was a little insensitive? I hope that not too many people will be upset by your post.You may have had a bad experience discussing your problem. But please, it's not like that for everyone. How about trying encouragement instead! After all... this is a SUPPORT group!Discussing our IBS at work has actually made many lives a little more tolerable.If you didn't think IBS is real, would you be here on this site!Dealing with IBS is enough for anybody to get angry. I hope you will find love and compassion here with us, therefore I welcome you!


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I know from my stand point.. I'm a nurse.. I work with clients every day.. In my nursing department.. my closest co-workers need to know about my condition.. I have to call upon them at times to sit with my clients should I have to leave quickly.. or have them cover for me if I am in the Lab working.. and need a spotter so I can go to the BR... Not every person I work with needs to know ... no.. but those I work closest with do and are very understanding.. I would do the same for them should it ever be needed..


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

Hey! Yeah, Im not sure how much IM going to need to tell someone, at my last job as an optician, it would get hard because I had to work all by myself sometimes, which meant that if I was helping someone, I would just have to wait till they were gone, or try to run out before someone else came in. My new job will be as a waitress serving dinner in a retirement home, only for a couple hours every night, so we'll see. I will probably tell my boss, but Im not sure who else I will tell. I can usually get through what I need to do before I need a break, so hopefully all will go well! Im hoping to get the call back tomorrow, so we'll see!


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck Rowan!


----------



## 13490 (May 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to know that I'm not the only one who's IBS greatly affects everyday life. I'm currently majoring in Sec Ed. and I have been thinking about switching my major to something where I can work out of home because I have a feeling I won't be able to work. I hate it.


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

Hey everyone, I thought I would let you know how my new job is going...so far it has been really great. I enjoy working there, and its not too hard at all. And so far I havent had any tummy problems, Ive been taking a levsin and 2 immodium about an hour or so before leaving. They really seem to work, Ive even been eating a little at work and it hasnt given me any problems.


----------



## 20076 (May 10, 2006)

> Originally posted by Moose:Hi there, I'm at work now and I have a stomachache, I hate my life sometimes.To Rowan,I'm glad for your new job going well. That's great !!MOOSE


----------



## sosickofbeingsick (Aug 2, 2011)

I have tried telling people I have IBS or a sensitive stomach and they just give me this "boo hoo get over it" face. Now I tell them I have a serious bowel disorder, they seem grossed out but at least they don't think I'm being a baby xD


----------

